# King of Kings- Final Day Hillside Payments



## virtuocity (Apr 2, 2014)

As stated on another thread there are 5 places up for grabs at Hillside Golf Club on Friday 23rd May 2014, arriving at 1000hrs.

You will receive a roll, round and light lunch and will be competing in the Best Of The Rest trophy.

All of this for the magical price of Â£50 (thanks again to MikeH).  

Demand for this was overwhelming when I launched the offer.  All 24 places were taken and deposit paid for within 12 hours so I imagine that a lot of people will still be interested.

*Please post on this thread* if you wish to be included in the ballot.  I will draw names a week from today, so this will give everyone a chance to view this and get their name down.

I will draw 5 names and 3 reserves.

Please do not put your name down if you're unable to make full payment by the end of the month.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

im in other plans collapsed so I can now make the date so wishing I booked to start with! doh....


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

The OP should read- *7 places are available*.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Put me down please buddy, would make a great day and would be the final forum meet I will ever attend.


----------



## hamshanker (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Please place me in the draw sounds like its gonna be a good day so fingers crossed :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Please stick me in for this.


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



MadAdey said:



			Put me down please buddy, would make a great day and would be the final forum meet I will ever attend.
		
Click to expand...

How come Adey, You hanging up the sticks or heading overseas?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Please put me down for this


----------



## Twire (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Yep, stick me in for this please.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			How come Adey, You hanging up the sticks or heading overseas?
		
Click to expand...

Leaving for patures new, overseas.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Wish I could play but I have a club match, I would have pulled out of it if I had won the Northwest but not just to play, much as I enjoyed Hillside.


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



MadAdey said:



			Leaving for patures new, overseas.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck pal, I enjoyed meeting you last year down at Spalding. I'll never forget that grub, awesome :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			Best of luck pal, I enjoyed meeting you last year down at Spalding. I'll never forget that grub, awesome :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the grub was better than your golf


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



louise_a said:



			Wish I could play but I have a club match, I would have pulled out of it if I had won the Northwest but not just to play, much as I enjoyed Hillside.
		
Click to expand...


im sure they will have house trained the members by now ..........


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Fish said:



			Yeah the grub was better than your golf 
	View attachment 9794

Click to expand...

Aint that the truth


----------



## mexicomark (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Hi,

Please include me in the ballot. Thanks
Mark


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I am gutted  I can't go for this but as I have holiday booked for June and hopefully be in a new job I darent risk it.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Yes please, put me down or this.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Put me in the ballot please  thanks.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I was online at the right time when the original spaces were offered and after enjoying the qualifiers so much I'm now very much regretting that I didn't jump in and grab one.

So, put me down for the ballot please virtuocity. As I played in three qualifiers do I get three spots in the ballot?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Oxfordcomma said:



			So, put me down for the ballot please virtuocity. As I played in three qualifiers do I get three spots in the ballot? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Hi, could you put me in for this please.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

A friendly bump so weekend users get a chance to see this.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Please put my name down for the ballot.

Many Thanks to those that have sorted this chance out.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Two days to go.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Two days to go.
		
Click to expand...


Just draw it already, put us out of our missery and stop messing about................everytime you post I check it as I hope it is the draw for it :lol:

Sorry my mum always said I was impatient........:rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Put me in the ballot please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

For the ones coming from afar - Where is everyone staying - Southport or Liverpool. Are we having drinkies in the night, be a shame not to.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			For the ones coming from afar - Where is everyone staying - Southport or Liverpool. Are we having drinkies in the night, be a shame not to.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying in Southport on the Thursday (day before the main event) and driving back after Hillside.  If anyone is close by, let me know so we can arrange a few shandies or even a wee round on the Thursday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Dave what time is the final teeing off.
Sorry if you've already said but I must have missed it.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I am tempted to stay over on the thurs.  I  have a half day in Worcester so should be able to get up there for 5ish so plenty of time to get in a round in.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



pokerjoke said:



			Dave what time is the final teeing off.
Sorry if you've already said but I must have missed it.
		
Click to expand...

10:00 I believe


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



jimbob.someroo said:



			10:00 I believe
		
Click to expand...

Just need to clarify as OP says arrive 10.00


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Arrival 1000 for roll and psychological assessment.  First tee off time at 1056.  

Not sure whether to send out the two fourballs with the finalists first or after the Best of the Rest lot (6 fourballs).  It would be nice for everyone to see the winners play out the 18th.

If anyone has any thoughts, that would be great.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Arrival 1000 for roll and psychological assessment.  First tee off time at 1056.  

Not sure whether to send out the two fourballs with the finalists first or after the Best of the Rest lot (6 fourballs).  It would be nice for everyone to see the winners play out the 18th.

If anyone has any thoughts, that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

I'd personally prefer to go out before so that there's no excuses for being held up etc. 6 fourballs are quite a lot to get organised and arrived on time too, more chance that the two groups of finalists will be there ready and able to go out for 10:56. 

That way, if a few people that are coming from afar and playing in the meet are running a bit late, there's no drama in moving the groups around to keep everybody on time, and in 4 balls. 

Also, would be equally nice to see the finalists hit off the first I guess as opposed to coming in the 18th when it could be all over after Homer has already acquired 45 points.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

points?????????? Plus Homer isn't attending.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			points?????????? Plus Homer isn't attending.
		
Click to expand...

Fine! On the 18th, when I'm -5 gross and so looking to make a boring two-putt par ...


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

You did read the bit about psychological assessment, didn't you?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Before 6 fourballs please.
Thx for update Dave 56 minutes extra in bed.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I'd be up for a night out in Southport on the Thursday or Friday night if Theres a few out, I might even stay over if I can find somewhere at a reasonable price. 
:cheers:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I'm staying at The Dukes Folly Hotel.  Â£40 B&B.  Cannae say fairer than that.


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Qwerty said:



			I'd be up for a night out in Southport on the Thursday or Friday night if Theres a few out, I might even stay over if I can find somewhere at a reasonable price. 
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Have to take care if out in Southport, digger Gerrard might be out


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

meanwhile anyone from London who is married, don't worry, JT will sort her out while your away


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Virtuocity, sorry I went AWOL, put me down for the ballot please sir!
cheers


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Draw will take place after 9pm.  

Any last orders?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Draw will take place after 9pm.  

Any last orders?
		
Click to expand...

OOH im excited.
I want my man in,someone to talk to on my 5 hour journey


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I can't wait.....................................


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

If the 6 fourballs are out last, the later tee off time for me, the better please, if no trouble.

I think it would be better for us to let the contenders out first, save us holding them up looking for balls etc.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Great, thanks LB and others.  We'll go with that.  I hope everyone manages to turn up for their breakfast roll and to cheer the 8 finalists off the first tee.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

10,9,8.7.6.5.4.3.2.1. Blast off.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Wheres the live video link to KOK HQ?


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Birchy said:



			Wheres the live video link to KOK HQ? 

Click to expand...

You want to watch KOK on TV?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I have drawn names out of a hat (Asda bag) and those who have been drawn to fill the 7 available spaces are:

MadAdey
Twire
Mexicomark
Oxfordcomma
Bigfoot
TopOfTheFlop
pbrown7582

In case anyone drops out between now and the final, I have drawn reserves:

1st reserve- davemc1
2nd reserve- Paperboy

Any spaces that become available between now and the final date will be offered to the reserves (in order).  If they confirm that they no longer can make the date then I will invite all forumers to apply for a place and it will be on a first-come-first-serve basis.


*PAYMENTS ARE NOW DUE!!!!*

To those listed above, please send payment of Â£50 via paypal to david-clarke@live.co.uk ASAP.  If you wish to make payment by bank transfer, please PM for bank details.

For those who have paid your deposit but have not yet paid your balance, you have until the end of the month.  Failure to pay by then (or to explain why you have been unable to) may result in your place being offered to others.

Thanks again for your support folks- really looking forward to Hillside.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Cheers for the hard work. Hope no one has too pull out. But wouldn't be upset if I did get to go


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Woohoo I'm in. So glad to be in as this will be a fitting place to attend my last forum meet. 

Quaker, are you planning on going down the night before or on the day. I will be interested in sharing a car, so if you wanted to do it on the day then we could share the driving.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Anyone who doesn't stay the night before and come out on the lash is OUT of the comp.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Anyone who doesn't stay the night before and come out on the lash is OUT of the comp.
		
Click to expand...

I do like the idea of a few beers the night before, but I will have to see if I get a lift share and what there plans are.

Oh bugger it I will book into that place your in if it is only Â£40 for B&B and if I have to drive myself then so be it :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Congrats to the lucky ones, you wont be disappointed with Hillside.:thup:

Stand on that 11th tee and say it isn't one of the best views in golf. Go on I dare yer!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



MadAdey said:



			Woohoo I'm in. So glad to be in as this will be a fitting place to attend my last forum meet. 

Quaker, are you planning on going down the night before or on the day. I will be interested in sharing a car, so if you wanted to do it on the day then we could share the driving.
		
Click to expand...

We will have a chat, don't book the accommodation yet. I have a plan.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Congrats to the lucky ones, you wont be disappointed with Hillside.:thup:

Stand on that 11th tee and say it isn't one of the best views in golf. Go on I dare yer!
		
Click to expand...


But the bunker front right is a SOB!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			We will have a chat, don't book the accommodation yet. I have a plan.
		
Click to expand...

We will speak at Woodhall in a couple of weeks :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Great news ! Thanks for the hard work and to Mike for making it possible.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Ouch! So close yet so far. Hope you all have a great day, but if anyone has to pull out, I'll be in there like swim-wear... :fore:


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Qwerty said:



			I'd be up for a night out in Southport on the Thursday or Friday night if Theres a few out, I might even stay over if I can find somewhere at a reasonable price. 
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

If I get a space I'll be staying over mate :thup:

***oops should have read the thread first**


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Qwerty said:



			I'd be up for a night out in Southport on the Thursday or Friday night if Theres a few out, I might even stay over if I can find somewhere at a reasonable price. 
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for a night out on the Friday? Cant be doing with the Thursday while we are playing Friday morning.

Last thing we need is another Moor allerton


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Boooo. Fix

Seriously though,congats to all the lucky so and so's who got picked and thank you to Virtuocity for giving us an extra chance to play at Hillside.


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Time to start whetting some appetites............the 10th......a beautiful hole..... :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Time to start whetting some appetites............the 10th......a beautiful hole..... :thup:

View attachment 9870

Click to expand...

Whetted


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Fish said:



			Have to take care if out in Southport, digger Gerrard might be out 

Click to expand...

Just play the right records, and we'll be alright.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



pbrown7582 said:



			But the bunker front right is a SOB!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I saw a certain forummer take about 3 to get out of there last time (NWJocko or qwerty, NWJocko or Qwerty, mmmmm)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Birchy said:



			I could be up for a night out on the Friday? Cant be doing with the Thursday while we are playing Friday morning.

Last thing we need is another Moor allerton 

Click to expand...

Yep, Friday for me - surely we can get 10-15 of us out. Liverpool on  warm May evening, all the lasses in their finery, sounds good. Either that or Southport and I'll get the last train back. Liverpool is way better though, and only 25 mins from hillside on the train.


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, Friday for me - surely we can get 10-15 of us out. Liverpool on  warm May evening, all the lasses in their finery, sounds good. Either that or Southport and I'll get the last train back. Liverpool is way better though, and only 25 mins from hillside on the train.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see any lasses last time, you took us all around the old mans pubs down the side streets :smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, Friday for me - surely we can get 10-15 of us out. Liverpool on  warm May evening, all the lasses in their finery, sounds good. Either that or Southport and I'll get the last train back. Liverpool is way better though, and only 25 mins from hillside on the train.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool is miles better than Southport for a night out but im happy to go with what the majority decide.

No way are we going to Peters sausage bar this time either lol


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Might be up for a night in Liverpool if I can swing the time off. Always loved the sights of Matthew street on a weekend.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Congratulations to those who got the last spots (I didn't even make the reserve list  )

Hillside is a fabulous course, you will love it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Fish said:



			Didn't see any lasses last time, you took us all around the old mans pubs down the side streets :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I played to my audience - 50 odd year old fellas - arl mans pubs.

I can take you to the livelier haunts next time, if you want.

Nothings "livelier" than Smokie moes though!:whoo:

I think they have a "Bier keller" in Liverpool One now, which is supposed to be a right laugh, although haven't been there myself yet.

Albert dock to start, go the bier keller, then down Matthew street for later - Messyville, Tennessee!!!!!! yeehar.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Well that's just excellent news! Thanks Virtuocity both for all of the effort in organising this and also for pulling my name out (must have been those three entries that swung it ). Hopefully in the next 6 weeks I can work out (again!) how to hit a driver, I thought I'd started to get it together at Ealing but after Sunday's medal it's very obvious that I haven't.

Coming up from Oxford I'm going to aim to travel up the night before I think, otherwise it's going to be a stupidly early start. Are there any other people travelling early who have places booked? I'm hoping there will be beer and curry, especially if there is to be a lie-in the next morning. Not sure yet if I'll book a half day or the full day on the Thursday but if anyone is up for a round the day before, either near Southport or somewhere in the Midlands on the way up, let me know.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, I saw a certain forummer take about 3 to get out of there last time (NWJocko or qwerty, NWJocko or Qwerty, mmmmm)
		
Click to expand...


me too! I was inches from green in 2 trickled back into bunker and made a snowman!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Thanks for the good news and all the organising :thup:

payment sent (I hope I got it right!)


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Oxfordcomma said:



			but if anyone is up for a round the day before, either near Southport or somewhere in the Midlands on the way up, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be down in Southport early on Thursday so a round would be good.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



pbrown7582 said:



			Thanks for the good news and all the organising :thup:

payment sent (I hope I got it right!)
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, payment received- thanks.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Payment sent - many thanks


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Dave,

PAYPAL payment just been made to you for Â£50,

CHeers mate see you there :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



bluewolf said:



			Might be up for a night in Liverpool if I can swing the time off. Always loved the sights of Matthew street on a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

 Night out in Liverpool (Friday), so who's game:- Me, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwerty, Fish? Can we get any shandy drinking southerners, or any others to join us........


----------



## Twire (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Green fee sent, Cheers Dave






Liverbirdie said:



			Night out in Liverpool (Friday), so who's game:- Me, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwerty, Fish? Can we get any shandy drinking southerners, or any others to join us........
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I'll be up and back in a day. We'll have to have the shandy drinking contest another time.


----------



## LIG (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			I'm staying at The Dukes Folly Hotel.  Â£40 B&B.  Cannae say fairer than that.
		
Click to expand...

Snap! :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



LIG said:



			Snap! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be happy to share a few rounds of drinks with you, sir!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

RUDDY HELL...... have just come looking for the draw.....    can't believe I've missed this thread.....


----------



## LIG (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Night out in Liverpool (Friday), so who's game:- Me, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwerty, Fish? Can we get any shandy drinking southerners, or any others to join us........
		
Click to expand...

Beer and Curry just doesn't float my boat.   Now if you were to say "Seafood" then maybe....!  

And... Friday?  That's FISH then isn't it? :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			I'll be happy to share a few rounds of drinks with you, sir!
		
Click to expand...

I don't get in 'til around midnight I'm afraid, David. Working 'til 7pm down here, then at least 4 hours drive, motorway mahem dependent. 

See you for an OJ with breakfast!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



LIG said:



			I don't get in 'til around midnight I'm afraid, David. Working 'til 7pm down here, then at least 4 hours drive, motorway mahem dependent. 

See you for an OJ with breakfast!
		
Click to expand...

Do they check in that late?!


----------



## LIG (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Do they check in that late?!
		
Click to expand...

Just need to call them when I get there and someone will open up if it's locked....so I'm told! :mmm:

It's a while to go yet so I might be able to get there late afternoon if I can get cover for work. :cheers: might be on!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Here's a list of those attending and how much they have left to pay:

virtuocity 	- PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
birchy	- Â£50
Fish	         - Â£50
MashleyR7	    - Â£50
Lincoln Quaker  - Â£50	
jimbob.someroo  - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
Qwerty	  - Â£30
garyinderry	  - Â£30
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
NWJocko	- Â£30
Junior	        - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Stuart_C	 -Â£30
Sawtooth	 -Â£30
LIG	         -PAID IN FULL
Scouser	 - Â£30
thepodgster  - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
Bluewolf	 - Â£30
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	        - PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark	 - Â£50
Oxfordcomma   - 	Â£50
Bigfoot	- Â£50
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
davemc1	- Â£50
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	         -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7  -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION

*Payments due by the end of the month*


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Here's a list of those attending and how much they have left to pay:

virtuocity     - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown     - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke    - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
birchy    - Â£50
Fish             - Â£50
MashleyR7        - Â£50
Lincoln Quaker  - Â£50    
jimbob.someroo  - WON VIA QUALIFICATION    
Qwerty      - Â£30
garyinderry      - Â£30
Odvan    - PAID IN FULL
NWJocko    - Â£30
Junior            - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie    - PAID IN FULL
Stuart_C     -Â£30
Sawtooth     -Â£30
LIG             -PAID IN FULL
Scouser     - Â£30
thepodgster  - WON VIA QUALIFICATION    
Bluewolf     - Â£30
MadAdey    - PAID IN FULL
Twire            - PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark     - Â£50
Oxfordcomma   -     Â£50
Bigfoot    - Â£50
TopOfTheFlop    - PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582    - PAID IN FULL
davemc1    - Â£50
ger147    -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg             -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13    -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7  -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0     -WON VIA QUALIFICATION

*Payments due by the end of the month*

Click to expand...

Am I in this now mate? Was on the reserve list. If so I'll send the money over soon as.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Check your PMs! You're "in there like swimwear" 

Edit: your inbox is full.  Please delete some messages.

Someone has dropped out so as 1st reserve, you have his place.  

david-clarke@live.co.uk for paypal.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Check your PMs! You're "in there like swimwear" 

Edit: your inbox is full.  Please delete some messages.

Someone has dropped out so as 1st reserve, you have his place.  

david-clarke@live.co.uk for paypal.
		
Click to expand...

Love it! I'll make payment tomorrow. Many thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Twire said:



			Green fee sent, Cheers Dave






Unfortunately, I'll be up and back in a day. We'll have to have the shandy drinking contest another time. 

Click to expand...

Wow, 2 x 5 hour drives and a round at Hillside - are you sponsored by redbull?

There are 33 names on the list-is that right?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Wow, 2 x 5 hour drives and a round at Hillside - are you sponsored by redbull?

There are 33 names on the list-is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Hillside will be ok with a 5 ball out last won't they?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			There are 33 names on the list-is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Nice counting. :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Payment made - hopefully !!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Bigfoot said:



			Payment made - hopefully !!
		
Click to expand...

Received, thanks!


----------



## Val (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Night out in Liverpool (Friday), so who's game:- Me, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwerty, Fish? Can we get any shandy drinking southerners, or any others to join us........
		
Click to expand...

Not a southerner by any means, however I may swing sort something here and play the medal at Wallasey the next day 

I'll let you know :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			Not a southerner by any means, however I may swing sort something here and play the medal at Wallasey the next day 

I'll let you know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man. 
@Virtuocity, I'll transfer the money next week after payday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			Not a southerner by any means, however I may swing sort something here and play the medal at Wallasey the next day 

I'll let you know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you there matey.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Payment sent, hopefully it's arrived?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

*Quick Payment update*

virtuocity - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
jimbob.someroo - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Junior	 - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
LIG	 -PAID IN FULL
thepodgster - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	 - PAID IN FULL
Bigfoot	- PAID IN FULL
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
davemc1	- PAID IN FULL

birchy	- Â£50
Fish	         - Â£50
MashleyR7	 - Â£50
Lincoln Quaker - Â£50	
Qwerty	 - Â£30
garyinderry	 - Â£30
NWJocko	- Â£30
Stuart_C	 -Â£30
Scouser	 - Â£30
Mexicomark	 - Â£50
Oxfordcomma - Â£50
Paperboy      -Â£50

*Payments due by the end of April*

Paypal to david-clarke@live.co.uk or PM me for bank transfer details.  Thanks for your support and quick payments and to those who have contacted me to let me know that they'll be paying by the end of the month.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Payment sent tonight, looking forward to seeing everyone next month.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			I'm staying at The Dukes Folly Hotel.  Â£40 B&B.  Cannae say fairer than that.
		
Click to expand...

Booked in for the night before.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside PAYMENTS*

Quick Payment update

virtuocity - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
jimbob.someroo - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Junior	 - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
LIG	 -PAID IN FULL
thepodgster - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	 - PAID IN FULL
Bigfoot	- PAID IN FULL
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
davemc1	- PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark	 - PAID IN FULL
Oxfordcomma - PAID IN FULL
Lincoln Quaker - PAID IN FULL	

birchy	- Â£50
Fish	 - Â£50
MashleyR7	 - Â£50
Qwerty	 - Â£30
garyinderry	 - Â£30
NWJocko	- Â£30
Stuart_C	 -Â£30
Scouser	 - Â£30
Paperboy -Â£50

Payments due by the end of April

Paypal to david-clarke@live.co.uk or PM me for bank transfer details. Thanks for your support and quick payments and to those who have contacted me to let me know that they'll be paying by the end of the month.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Paperboy said:



			Booked in for the night before.
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Just had the all clear from new job for the day off. Will likely drive back home to Blackpool on the Thursday night as I won't be oop north until probably 11ish. 

Head down, then raring to go for the next day!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

*PAYMENTS DUE WITHIN THE NEXT WEEK*

virtuocity - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
jimbob.someroo - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Junior	 - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
LIG	 -PAID IN FULL
thepodgster - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	 - PAID IN FULL
Bigfoot	- PAID IN FULL
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
davemc1	- PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark	 - PAID IN FULL
Oxfordcomma - PAID IN FULL
Lincoln Quaker - PAID IN FULL	

birchy	- Â£50
Fish	 - Â£50
MashleyR7	 - Â£50
Qwerty	 - Â£30
garyinderry	 - Â£30
Stuart_C	 -Â£30
Scouser	 - Â£30
Paperboy -Â£50

Payments due NOW.

Paypal to david-clarke@live.co.uk or PM me for bank transfer details. Thanks for your support and quick payments and to those who have contacted me to let me know that they'll be paying by the end of the month.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

*PLACES AVAILABLE*

I have managed to add a couple of spaces to our booking.  Contact me ASAP via PM if you are still interested in playing at the event.  Please only do so if you're able to make full payment of Â£50 today.

Thanks!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



*PLACES AVAILABLE*

I have managed to add a couple of spaces to our booking.  Contact me ASAP via PM if you are still interested in playing at the event.  Please only do so if you're able to make full payment of Â£50 today.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Will paypal the money in the next 30 mins Dave.

Thanks for your efforts with this, much appreciated :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Thanks for your help too!

Payment received now.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Thanks for your help too!
		
Click to expand...

No worries, its gone really well in its first year imo. This final will be the icing on the cake 

P.S Just sent the cash :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



*PLACES AVAILABLE*

I have managed to add a couple of spaces to our booking.  Contact me ASAP via PM if you are still interested in playing at the event.  Please only do so if you're able to make full payment of Â£50 today.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

PM away to you Dave.


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			PM away to you Dave.
		
Click to expand...

And payment also away to you

See you all there :thup: 

Are we still having this beer on the Friday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			And payment also away to you

See you all there :thup: 

Are we still having this beer on the Friday?
		
Click to expand...

 Good to have you val - yep I'm up for beers.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			And payment also away to you

See you all there :thup: 

Are we still having this beer on the Friday?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Martin, see you for a beer :cheers:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Still a couple of places up for grabs....


----------



## hamshanker (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Woo hoo im in, payment sent Dave cheers:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Dave, have just bank transferred the money, Cheers.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

*PAYMENTS DUE BY WEDNESDAY*

virtuocity - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
jimbob.someroo - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Junior	 - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
LIG	 -PAID IN FULL
thepodgster - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	 - PAID IN FULL
Bigfoot	- PAID IN FULL
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
davemc1	- PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark	 - PAID IN FULL
Oxfordcomma - PAID IN FULL
Lincoln Quaker - PAID IN FULL	
Hamshanker- PAID IN FULL
Valentino- PAID IN FULL
birchy	- PAID IN FULL
Fish	 - PAID
Paperboy - PAID IN FULL
MashleyR7	 - Â£50
Qwerty	 - Â£30
garyinderry	 - Â£30
Stuart_C	 -Â£30
Scouser	 - Â£30


Payments due NOW.

Paypal to david-clarke@live.co.uk or PM me for bank transfer details. Thanks for your support and quick payments and to those who have contacted me to let me know that they'll be paying by the end of the month.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

There are still a couple of places up for grabs.

Â£50 gets you a breakfast roll, 18 holes at the wonderful Hillside Course, soup & sandwich as well as prizes available.

Payment details above.  First-come-first-served.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Save me a place....  money is on the way


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Â£50 is winging its way to YOOOOOU... oooh


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			There are still a couple of places up for grabs.

Â£50 gets you a breakfast roll, 18 holes at the wonderful Hillside Course, soup & sandwich as well as prizes available.

Payment details above.  First-come-first-served.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, i paid the remanding balance off this last week but i'm still showing up as Â£30 to pay. Did you get it ok?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



2blue said:



			Â£50 is winging its way to YOOOOOU... oooh
		
Click to expand...

Go'ed davy - coming for beers on the Friday?


----------



## Val (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



2blue said:



			Â£50 is winging its way to YOOOOOU... oooh
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring your golf balls Dave, :thup:

Make sure you use em


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Go'ed davy - coming for beers on the Friday?
		
Click to expand...

THAT is sounding a great idea.....  yeah...  BALLS, Martin....  great stuff...  bring 'em on:thup:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Is there still one place remaining? If so, I will take it please. I will send money to you this mornin, thanks


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



peterlav said:



			Is there still one place remaining? If so, I will take it please. I will send money to you this mornin, thanks
		
Click to expand...

That's fine, feel free to send payment.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Thanks for organising this. PayPal payment sent, thought I'd missed out on this, absolutely delighted


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Received safe and well.  I was lucky enough to secure a few extra places from Hillside, so glad to have you along.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Stuart_C said:



			Dave, i paid the remanding balance off this last week but i'm still showing up as Â£30 to pay. Did you get it ok?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies- all received.  Who knew how difficult this would be to keep a track of things?!!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Apologies- all received.  Who knew how difficult this would be to keep a track of things?!!
		
Click to expand...

You've done a fantastic job on this.... must be one of the most complex 'meets' ever organised....  is there another? We'll done you & your helpers...  very pleased to be attending the final day:whoo:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

There is one place left.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Good Lord !!!    Can I have it? I'll paypal you the dosh later if you let me know your PP.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Crazyface said:



			Good Lord !!!    Can I have it? I'll paypal you the dosh later if you let me know your PP.
		
Click to expand...

Good lord indeed!  Of course you may.

PP is david-clarke@live.co.uk

Look forward to receiving payment and seeing you there.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Just Sent the Â£30. Sorry for the delay :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Good lord indeed!  Of course you may.

PP is david-clarke@live.co.uk

Look forward to receiving payment and seeing you there.
		
Click to expand...



Yahoooooo I'm IN !!!!!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Crazyface said:



			Yahoooooo I'm IN !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I need your name please.  You can post it here or PM it to me.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



2blue said:



			Â£50 is winging its way to YOOOOOU... oooh
		
Click to expand...

I also need your name to confirm I've received your payment.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

virtuocity - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
jimbob.someroo - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Junior	 - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
LIG	 -PAID IN FULL
thepodgster - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	 - PAID IN FULL
Bigfoot	- PAID IN FULL
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
davemc1	- PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark	 - PAID IN FULL
Oxfordcomma - PAID IN FULL
Lincoln Quaker - PAID IN FULL	
Hamshanker- PAID IN FULL
Valentino- PAID IN FULL
birchy	- PAID IN FULL
Fish	 - PAID
Paperboy - PAID IN FULL
Qwerty	 - PAID IN FULL
Stuart_C	 -PAID IN FULL
peterlav- PAID IN FULL
2blue- AWAITING CONFIRMATION
crazyface- AWAITING CONFIRMATION
MashleyR7	 - Â£50
garyinderry	 - Â£30
Scouser	 - Â£30


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

No more places available folks- thanks for filling these up so quickly.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			I also need your name to confirm I've received your payment 2Blue.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  always seem to forget that bit ...... I'm Dave Williams.....  the 2 Blues are my team :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

just sent it through there dave!  :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

John Bennett

Please tell me you've got the dosh I've booked a room the night before !!!!!!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

virtuocity - PAID IN FULL
upsidedown	 - PAID IN FULL
pokerjoke	- WON VIA QUALIFICATION
jimbob.someroo - WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Junior	 - PAID IN FULL
Liverbirdie	- PAID IN FULL
Odvan	- PAID IN FULL
LIG	 -PAID IN FULL
thepodgster - WON VIA QUALIFICATION	
MadAdey	- PAID IN FULL
Twire	 - PAID IN FULL
Bigfoot	- PAID IN FULL
TopOfTheFlop	- PAID IN FULL
pbrown7582	- PAID IN FULL
ger147	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
rickg	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Cherry13	-WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Doublebogey7 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
Chefi0	 -WON VIA QUALIFICATION
davemc1	- PAID IN FULL
Mexicomark	 - PAID IN FULL
Oxfordcomma - PAID IN FULL
Lincoln Quaker - PAID IN FULL	
Hamshanker- PAID IN FULL
Valentino- PAID IN FULL
birchy	- PAID IN FULL
Fish	 - PAID
Paperboy - PAID IN FULL
Qwerty	 - PAID IN FULL
Stuart_C	 -PAID IN FULL
peterlav- PAID IN FULL
2blue- PAID IN FULL
crazyface- PAID IN FULL
garyinderry	 - PAID IN FULL
MashleyR7	 - Â£50
Scouser	 - Â£30

Crazyface / 2blue all received safely.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Hi Dave, Scouser doesn't come on here as much as he used to. I've e-mailed him to say that he owes a balance. LB


----------



## virtuocity (May 3, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Folks, a late place has come up.  First-come-first-serve.

Â£50, Hillside GC.  Includes breakfast and lunch and medal ceremony.  Friday 23rd May.

PM me now! (quick payment required).


----------



## virtuocity (May 5, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Folks, a late place has come up.  First-come-first-serve.

Â£50, Hillside GC.  Includes breakfast and lunch and medal ceremony.  Friday 23rd May.

PM me now! (quick payment required).
		
Click to expand...

Come on everyone! Looking to get this slot filled ASAP.

Any takers, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## 2blue (May 5, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Folks, a late place has come up.  First-come-first-serve.

Â£50, Hillside GC.  Includes breakfast and lunch and medal ceremony.  Friday 23rd May.

PM me now! (quick payment required).
		
Click to expand...

Does it have to be someone who's paid their Â£10 for K of K ??


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



2blue said:



			Does it have to be someone who's paid their Â£10 for K of K ??
		
Click to expand...


I never played in any of the qualifiers, so I've only paid the straight Â£50 to play on the day.


----------



## virtuocity (May 5, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



2blue said:



			Does it have to be someone who's paid their Â£10 for K of K ??
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## virtuocity (May 7, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Last chance for a place at Hillside- would really like to see this spot filled.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I can bring a mate if the spec is still available Dave. Let me know and PM your bank details, if it is and I'll get him to send it direct.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

If there anyone staying in Southport the night before and fancies a pint and a game of pool let me know.


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

PM sent to Crazyface and Liverbirdie.

Still looking for a game on the Thursday around lunchtime.  Anyone oblige?


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Also, after someone dropped out I now have one more space available if anyone wants to fill it.  Friends of forumers will be fine.


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Please can you all take a minute to read the following....

*ITINERARY FOR KING OF KINGS FINAL*

*Date:* Friday 23rd May
*Location:* Hillside Golf Club, Hastings Road, Hillside, Southport, PR8 2LU
*Meet at:* "19th" Lounge (I will be manning a table with a sign-in sheet) 
*Registration:* 0945-1000hrs

*ON ARRIVAL* 

Please head to the 19th Lounge.  You'll see me at a table with a GM poster.  *Collect your Scorecard* from me and *if you'd like to enter the Magic 2s* competition, put Â£1 in the bowl.  Prize fund will be split between anyone (either in King of Kings Final or Best Of The Rest) scoring a two at any hole.  Take a note of your tee-time at this point.


*BREAKFAST*

Bacon roll with tea or coffee will be served at 10am prompt.


*THE GOLF*

Tee times are reserved from *1056 to 1152* with King of King Finalists going out first, followed by those playing in the Best of The Rest forum meet.

The King of King finalists will be playing in medal/strokeplay format off full handicaps.  The remainder will play in Stableford format off full handicaps.

Four-balls will be drawn at random and will be posted on the day and not before.  Please contact me in advance if you require an early or late tee-off time.  In the interests of running a smooth event, please only do so if it is imperative, rather than preferable.  


*AFTER THE ROUND*

Following the round *please complete and sign your scorecard and return them to me- even if N/R is recorded*.


*LUNCH*

Soup and Sandwiches will be served in the 19th Lounge at 4pm prompt.  


*PRIZES*

Prize-giving ceremony will follow.  This includes medals, trophies and/or prizes for:

-Regional winners
-Best of the Rest winner
-King of Kings Runner up
-King of Kings Champion
-Magic 2s Winners
-Lucky Card Draws (Lots of prizes available- stick around!)



Thanks for taking the time to read this.  As always, if you have any questions post here or send me a PM.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

What are the time for the final day? I have to make a call on staying Thursday and Friday or driving home after the round.


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



mashleyR7 said:



			What are the time for the final day? I have to make a call on staying Thursday and Friday or driving home after the round.
		
Click to expand...

Well lunch is at 4pm, so you should be out of there around 5pm.


----------



## rickg (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Still looking for a game on the Thursday around lunchtime.  Anyone oblige?
		
Click to expand...

Myself and LIG are also looking for a game around 13:00. Hoping to play a good quality links course with a budget of around Â£50. Can anyone sign us in anywhere suitable? :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Myself and LIG are also looking for a game around 13:00. Hoping to play a good quality links course with a budget of around Â£50. Can anyone sign us in anywhere suitable? :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Rick you'll be lucky to get on a links track for Â£50 mate.

I could sign 3 on at my club a nice little parkland track if you don't get a better offer.

You're more than welcome.


----------



## rickg (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Stuart_C said:



			Rick you'll be lucky to get on a links track for Â£50 mate.

I could sign 3 on at my club a nice little parkland track if you don't get a better offer.

You're more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Stu.......what is Formby Ladies like? It's Â£55 and I've heard it supposed to be a nice course?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Thanks for the offer Stu.......what is Formby Ladies like? It's Â£55 and I've heard it supposed to be a nice course?
		
Click to expand...

It's nice but the biggest problem with Formby ladies is it's on the  inside of the mens and you'll keep looking thinking " i wish i was over there".

Break the bank and play the real Formby,its a cracker.

Alternatively, Formby do a twilight from 5:38-6pm for Â£60 but that maybe too late for you.


----------



## rickg (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Stuart_C said:



			It's nice but the biggest problem with Formby ladies is it's on the  inside of the mens and you'll keep looking thinking " i wish i was over there".

Break the bank and play the real Formby,its a cracker.

Alternatively, Formby do a twilight from 5:38-6pm for Â£60 but that maybe too late for you.
		
Click to expand...

 Formby is tempting, but, I think as a warm up before Hillside, Formby Ladies might be ideal........not too long so won't be too knackered out for the K.O.K the next day........:thup:


----------



## peterlav (May 12, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

You won't be disappointed with Formby Ladies, lovely course


----------



## garyinderry (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

nice wee course.   id forget playing links and just play Formby hall for Â£30 after 3pm.   much better vfm.   flat course so you wont be tired but water on 17 holes. great nick, great challenge!  


I know where I would be! :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Cheers. Gary...played Formby Hall before so looking to play some new courses.......also would prefer to play earlier and get to the hotel without rushing too much.....Formby Ladies is ticking all the boxes so far.....


----------



## garyinderry (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

no probs rick.  its Â£60 earlier in the day at Formby hall which I wouldn't be too fussed on paying myself. 


Formby ladies in a nice wee track.  don't bother with driver.  just use a hybrid or wood for position and actually give yourself some golf!  

enjoy :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Virtuocity and Rick, count me in for a round on the Thursday as well. Not at all fussed where we play, Formby Ladies sounds fine or I would be up for one of the slightly dearer options as well.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Supposed to be at Finsbury park in the evening watching Arctic Monkeys! Think I'll have to wolf down my dinner and hit the road before too late! Looking forward to it, not long now!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

This is probably a Long shot but I'll be leaving Kent at 13:00 on Thursday and driving back to Kent after the day has ended. If anyone wants a lift along the way please let me know. Be good to share some costs and have someone to talk too.


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Just a quick update........Valentino has kindly offered to sign us on at Wallasey, which I've always wanted to play......so that's myself, LIG and OxfordComma sorted now....thanks for all the suggestions guys.....:thup:


----------



## Junior (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Just a quick update........Valentino has kindly offered to sign us on at Wallasey, which I've always wanted to play......so that's myself, LIG and OxfordComma sorted now....thanks for all the suggestions guys.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff gents !! Wallasey wont dissapoint.  Formby ladies is a cracking wee course but Wallasey is in a different league.  I'n the words of my 12 year old niece....i'm 'well jel' as i'll be sat in the office all day working !!


----------



## Val (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Junior said:



			Good stuff gents !! Wallasey wont dissapoint.  Formby ladies is a cracking wee course but Wallasey is in a different league.  I'n the words of my 12 year old niece....i'm 'well jel' as i'll be sat in the office all day working !!
		
Click to expand...

It's a long summer mate, i'll get you over soon enough :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Just a quick update........Valentino has kindly offered to sign us on at Wallasey, which I've always wanted to play......so that's myself, LIG and OxfordComma sorted now....thanks for all the suggestions guys.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed Rick it's a cracker, i just hope the wind is up as its a complete different course  when its calm.

Anybody who wants a knock at my course let me know though it'll have to be a teetime before 2pm.


----------



## CMAC (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Just a quick update........Valentino has kindly offered to sign us on at Wallasey, which I've always wanted to play......so that's myself, LIG and OxfordComma sorted now....thanks for all the suggestions guys.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			It's a long summer mate, i'll get you over soon enough :thup:
		
Click to expand...

just curious why you belong to a club so far away from home (looks cracking by the way) or is your location out of date?


----------



## Val (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



CMAC said:



			just curious why you belong to a club so far away from home (looks cracking by the way) or is your location out of date?
		
Click to expand...

Country member, I'm down there every 2 weeks.


----------



## gdc (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

You'll love Wallasey - great course but beware the prevailing wind usually batters you for the first 5 holes. 
I think it is better (more interesting) than Royal Liverpool and every bit as big a challenge.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



gdc said:



			You'll love Wallasey - great course but beware the prevailing wind usually batters you for the first 5 holes. 
I think it is better (more interesting) than Royal Liverpool and every bit as big a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

 It is better than Royal Liverpool. Some lovely views from the 4th tee also, get your cameras ready. It flattens for a bit, but half the course has elevation changes and they are the best holes. 17 is all about position (left side of fairway to open up the green). I'd say enjoy - but I know you will.


----------



## CMAC (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Valentino said:



			Country member, I'm down there every 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

makes sense- links golf as well and better weather.........:thup:


----------



## Val (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



CMAC said:



			makes sense- links golf as well and better weather.........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No brainer for me, great value for me too as I'm down so often.


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Wow....getting pretty excited now!!!


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

So that just leaves me needing a game.


----------



## Cherry13 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Crazyface said:



			If there anyone staying in Southport the night before and fancies a pint and a game of pool let me know.
		
Click to expand...

im stopping in the travel lodge mate which is about 5 miles away from Hillside but in Southport.  If your around that way id happily meet for a pint?


----------



## Val (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			So that just leaves me needing a game. 

Click to expand...

Thought you needed an early game local? Stu's offer at Lee Park should suit


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Thanks Val- I missed this....



Stuart_C said:



			Rick you'll be lucky to get on a links track for Â£50 mate.

I could sign 3 on at my club a nice little parkland track if you don't get a better offer.

You're more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy a game on the Thursday, let me know.  I'll be down at lunchtime.


----------



## mexicomark (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Is anyone looking at arranging a game on Saturday? I need to be back in the Midlands in the afternoon, but I wouldn't mind another round while I'm in the area. 
Mark


----------



## LIG (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



rickg said:



			Just a quick update........Valentino has kindly offered to sign us on at Wallasey, which I've always wanted to play......so that's myself, LIG and OxfordComma sorted now....thanks for all the suggestions guys.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Been wanting to play Wallasey for a couple of years now so really "made up". :whoo: (If its allowed for a Southerner to use a northern turn of phrase. ) 

Excited! Excited! Excited! Excited! :cheers:


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			So that just leaves me needing a game. 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I thought you'd been fixed up with Querty at Hesketh........my apologies...


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Links fest for me next week, Princes for a round Tuesday and Wednesday, then this Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Please can you all take a minute to read the following....

*ITINERARY FOR KING OF KINGS FINAL*

*Date:* Friday 23rd May
*Location:* Hillside Golf Club, Hastings Road, Hillside, Southport, PR8 2LU
*Meet at:* "19th" Lounge (I will be manning a table with a sign-in sheet) 
*Registration:* 0945-1000hrs

*ON ARRIVAL* 

Please head to the 19th Lounge.  You'll see me at a table with a GM poster.  *Collect your Scorecard* from me and *if you'd like to enter the Magic 2s* competition, put Â£1 in the bowl.  Prize fund will be split between anyone (either in King of Kings Final or Best Of The Rest) scoring a two at any hole.  Take a note of your tee-time at this point.


*BREAKFAST*

Bacon roll with tea or coffee will be served at 10am prompt.


*THE GOLF*

Tee times are reserved from *1056 to 1152* with King of King Finalists going out first, followed by those playing in the Best of The Rest forum meet.

The King of King finalists will be playing in medal/strokeplay format off full handicaps.  The remainder will play in Stableford format off full handicaps.

Four-balls will be drawn at random and will be posted on the day and not before.  Please contact me in advance if you require an early or late tee-off time.  In the interests of running a smooth event, please only do so if it is imperative, rather than preferable.  


*AFTER THE ROUND*

Following the round *please complete and sign your scorecard and return them to me- even if N/R is recorded*.


*LUNCH*

Soup and Sandwiches will be served in the 19th Lounge at 4pm prompt.  


*PRIZES*

Prize-giving ceremony will follow.  This includes medals, trophies and/or prizes for:

-Regional winners
-Best of the Rest winner
-King of Kings Runner up
-King of Kings Champion
-Magic 2s Winners
-Lucky Card Draws (Lots of prizes available- stick around!)



Thanks for taking the time to read this.  As always, if you have any questions post here or send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the large bump but I wanted everyone to have seen this.


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

really buzzin for this now.  I had a look through the holes for the first time last night.  looks a great course. its going to be tough but fun.  

my ugly hook better not rear its head or I will be visiting that railway line and possibly the 18th at Birkdale if I am lucky/unlucky!


----------



## the hammer (May 14, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

just got the last spot:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Got my game sorted for the Thursday, courtesy of Stu_C :thup:

Just need a location for the Thursday night cocktails :cheers: and I'm good to go!

Can't believe that we've all pulled together to make an awesome national comp, but just goes to show the power of the GM Forum.


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



virtuocity said:



			Got my game sorted for the Thursday, courtesy of Stu_C :thup:

Just need a location for the Thursday night cocktails :cheers: and I'm good to go!

Can't believe that we've all pulled together to make an awesome national comp, but just goes to show the power of the GM Forum.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you've done sterling job!! Also pleased ( and relieved ) you got a game Thursday after me already thinking you were sorted....looking forward to the "cocktails"


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

My sons had tonsilitis this week and i think I'm getting it to now! :angry: If It does come out then it means i'm going to struggle next week with 3 rounds and a long drive!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

I cant find any dress code information on their website? Is clean dry golf gear ok for the lunch and prize giving?


----------



## virtuocity (May 18, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Apologies- I asked Hillside last week about dress code and never bothered to put it on here.  Doh!

Smart casual golf gear is fine.  No hats, no jeans etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



mashleyR7 said:



			I cant find any dress code information on their website? Is clean dry golf gear ok for the lunch and prize giving?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, theres a spike bar but no golf shoes allowed in the dining room upstairs where  the food and presentation will be taking place.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

If anybody is looking for a game Thursday the day before there's 2 spaces with me and Virtuocity at my club @ 1230.

Reply here or send me a pm for details etc.


----------



## 2blue (May 19, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

*HILLSIDE this Fri for HALF PRICE*
I didn't qualify but have paid my Â£50 for the day.....  now can't make it as  HID is poorly with a, week old, shattered wrist in plaster.
PM me to claim


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 19, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

Damn, that's bad news 2blue. Hope it all heals OK, we just went through that before Christmas with our older boy and a motorbike related wrist.

For those of us still going, I took a look at the course visualizer that Hallsy posted before the SW KoK day and Hillside is on it:
http://www.provisualizer.com/courses/hillside.php. Worth a look, it adds a lot of extra detail to get a feel for the course and the 3D mode is impressive.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*

PM sent dave.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2014)

*Re: King of Kings- Final Day Hillside BALLOT*



Stuart_C said:



			If anybody is looking for a game Thursday the day before there's 2 spaces with me and Virtuocity at my club @ 1230.

Reply here or send me a pm for details etc.
		
Click to expand...

Just a friendly bump regards a game for anybody!


----------

